# ready to crop



## czz (Dec 29, 2007)

hi my mj's are in flower for 6 weeks now the buds are nice i dont have any updated pics though, the leaves around the buds are turning yellow now and the hairs are golden brown/yellow, when will iknow when to actuall crop it. it has crystals on the inner leaves of the buds and is really stinky..
i just dont want it to over grow and die off of ruin the buds.  any info helps thanks-


----------



## Hick (Dec 29, 2007)

Ya'  might try reading the "Stickies" right here in this section??..


----------



## czz (Dec 29, 2007)

whats that mean


----------



## Hick (Dec 30, 2007)

Harvesting information... "CLICK"


----------



## Leonard50 (Jan 17, 2008)

One thing you can do is take the pictures of that flower.
For sure that wouldn't get ruined.
lol !!!!
Any ways just consult a good gardener.


----------

